# sim card



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

hi can anyone recomend a sim card to use in spain

BUT

i bought the HITS one last year but after 90 days it cant be used unless you top it up and as iam not there all the time it is not possable for me to do this 

helpppppppppppp

thankyou


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

itsshreck said:


> hi can anyone recomend a sim card to use in spain
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


If, for example, you had a Movistar SIM card, then you could top it up over the internet. It may well be the case that other providers allow this too.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

itsshreck said:


> hi can anyone recomend a sim card to use in spain
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


You can with Hits.

Telitec - Hits Top-Up Service


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, hits can be done online or over the phone.. stick a fiver on and away you go!

They are one of the better for PAYG to be honest!


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*No no*

hi not sure i made my self quite clear i bought the hits sim last year but when you dont use it for 90 days they cut it off

so unless your there all the time it is of no use to anyone
i last went over in november 2011
prior to that it was april 2011

my next trip will be april this time

so my question is
is there a card that i can buy that wont be cut off when not in use for a couple of months ??

thanks guys


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*top up*

also guys i dont really want to keep topping a card up that iam hardley going to use 

ie 6 weeks a year !


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

They don't cost a lot, just buy a new one each trip?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Orange do this too, but you can go into your account online and unblock it by entering your password. Maybe the same applies with HITS?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Most providors do this. We have lost several accounts with Vodaphone, because my wife has a phone for emergencies only. We can end up with €20 or €30 credit and then lose the lot if we forget!


----------



## kash707 (Mar 12, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> If, for example, you had a Movistar SIM card, then you could top it up over the internet. It may well be the case that other providers allow this too.


HI

I think lebara is really good i use it while am in spain call charges are really good it costs 9cent from spain to uk mobile


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Since Movistar PAYG tariffs have risen so much, I often use my UK O2 PAYG mobile to text to the UK and tell my kids to text me on it. Its cheaper than using my Movistar mobile, even though O2 and Movistar are the same company.
But for making calls on a mobile, and using the SIM six weeks only a year, I would just buy a new SIM each time.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

kash707 said:


> HI
> 
> I think lebara is really good i use it while am in spain call charges are really good it costs 9cent from spain to uk mobile



I asked Lebara what their call connection fee was and they said 21c, that is very high,


----------

